# 1" stem riser?



## Martyboy (3 Sep 2011)

Hi,
I have recently purchased a B'Twin rockrider from Decathlon, and I am very happy with it, except for the handle bar height!
I bought a 1 1/8" stem riser to try and raise them, but alas it was too big!
Now I am wondering whether it is possible to get 1" stem risers or is there any other way of raising my bars?
Thanks
Marty


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2011)

You can buy a shim, in fact your LBS might just give you one if you ask them. The shim will enable you to fit a 11/8 stem to a 1" steerer. Some stems even come with them in case.


----------



## Martyboy (3 Sep 2011)

Hi and thanks for your reply. 
I had already bought a 1 1/8" riser and yes I can see how a shim would help with attaching it to the top of the forks but I can't see how i would then be able to attach the "clamp" holding the handle bars as it's diameter is only 1" and the riser is 1 1/8". I did have a go at it and I didn't look like it would fit without some extreme persuasion!
Confused!!!


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2011)

I read that as your steerer from the forks is a 1" one and you'd bought a 11/8 inch stem. If so the shim will do the trick. If that's not what you meant, then you don't need the shim.

If you mean the stem diameter for the handlebars then that's different. I would think the handlebar diameter of the Rockrider is 25.4mm and you could have bought an oversize stem for handlebar diameter 31.7, which would still be 11/8 at the steerer end. If you have then I don't think you can shim that. Options would be, return it or buy some oversize bars. If I read the spec right on the Decathlon website, then it has steel handlebars, so a nice oversize alloy bar would be a decent upgrade and not a difficult thing to change.


----------



## Zoiders (3 Sep 2011)

Hang on a moment chaps...are we not mixing quill stem and A-head up?

Rising a quill is pretty simple, it's an allen key job unless you want to go higher than the limit, then you need an extension which you can get from Decathlon.

1" A-head is still out there but not many peeps still make a frame with one.


----------



## Martyboy (3 Sep 2011)

I must apologise for not makin myself very clear, it has been over 20 years since my last bike, which was a BMX!
I'm not 100% on all the termInology so I'll try again to explain the best I can!
The tube that comes up through the frame which steers the forks is only 1" diameter and there is a "clamp" that clamps onto to it by way off tightening 2 Allen bolts which is of a similar diameter ie 1" This clamp has 2 ends the other of which clamps onto the handle bars by the same method. 
Now I bought a 1 1/8" stem riser which sits very loose onto the tube from the forks as they are only 1" but I can see how how a shim would fix this, but the clamp which holds the handlebars at one end and used to clamp onto the forks tube at the other is only 1" diameter, so how would I be able to fit this over the new end of the stem riser which is 1 1/8" in diameter?
I hope I have made myself clearer this time!
Thanks


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2011)

Martyboy said:


> I must apologise for not makin myself very clear, it has been over 20 years since my last bike, which was a BMX!
> I'm not 100% on all the termInology so I'll try again to explain the best I can!
> The tube that comes up through the frame which steers the forks is only 1" diameter and there is a "clamp" that clamps onto to it by way off tightening 2 Allen bolts which is of a similar diameter ie 1" This clamp has 2 ends the other of which clamps onto the handle bars by the same method.
> Now I bought a 1 1/8" stem riser which sits very loose onto the tube from the forks as they are only 1" but I can see how how a shim would fix this, *but the clamp which holds the handlebars at one end and used to clamp onto the forks tube at the other is only 1" diameter, so how would I be able to fit this over the new end of the stem riser which is 1 1/8" in diameter?
> ...



This is the bit I can't grasp. Do you have a link or picture of what you mean?


----------



## Martyboy (3 Sep 2011)




----------



## Martyboy (3 Sep 2011)

This bit is only an inch in diameter and the stem riser I bought is 1 1/8" in diameter hence the reason I can't get this bit to fit back on the riser.


----------



## Zoiders (3 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1530060"]
Strange. I've got a Rockrider. Mine is definitely a 1 1/8" steerer.
[/quote]Lot's of price points on the R/R though is there not?


Could be last years model if it's quill, this year they seem to all be threadless apart from an unbranded one they sell.


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2011)

Let me just check a few things. What you've pictured is a stem, a riser stem but a stem. This clamps onto your forks at one end, on what's called the steerer and your handlebars go on the other end. It's a straight replacement for what you had before. What you had before looks the same but without the rise, is that right?

On the bike it looks like this







It doesn't look like this






So, apologies for my lack of understanding but can you just clarify what we are talking about before we carry on? Tah


----------



## Cubist (3 Sep 2011)

Maerty, have you got one of these?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handlebar-s...sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1315086804&sr=1-1


----------



## Martyboy (3 Sep 2011)

@ User it's the 5.0


----------



## Martyboy (3 Sep 2011)

@ crackle it's the first picture


----------



## Martyboy (3 Sep 2011)

@ cubist that is the exact one I bought!


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2011)

Martyboy said:


> @ cubist that is the exact one I bought!



Ah! Sorry Marty, my fault, I never even thought of one of them. Full marks for Cubist.


----------



## Martyboy (3 Sep 2011)

The steerer is 1" and the stem is 1" and the riser I bought is 1 1/8" so a shim would work at the steerer end of the riser but I'm at a loss as to how I can get the 1" stem to fit over the 1 1/8" riser!
Jeezo, I seem to have everyone as confused as I am!!!


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2011)

I'd say you can't. You need a new stem, one that is 11/8. I wouldn't try to force the old one on. It surprises me that it is a 1" steerer.


----------



## Martyboy (4 Sep 2011)

So there is no such thing as a 1" riser?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Sep 2011)

To put a slightly different spin on this I wouldn't be very happy doing any serious MTBing with such an stem extender. Fine for road and train use but I would be worried about it on anything else.


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2011)

Martyboy said:


> So there is no such thing as a 1" riser?



I had a quick look last night but couldn't find one for an Ahead set. There was also a few discussions on strength, which AFS mentions above. There was nothing conclusive though just people expressing reservations. Depends what you want to use it for.

How far do you need the bars to come up? A shorter steeper riser stem (not a stem riser like you have), coupled with some riser bars might be another option. Also, if you haven't had the bike long, you can expect a certain amount of adaptation as you get used to the position, you don't want all of your weight on your bottom but it to be spread between arms, bum and legs. I mention it, though you might have already gone through that decision process. 

Edit: If I found piccies of the right model, I see it has riser bars but quite a flat stem.


----------



## Martyboy (4 Sep 2011)

@ angelsolofish. Cheers, but I will be mostly using the bike for road use and if I ever en up off road it won't ne anything extreme, in fact I can guarantee it will be very tame!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Sep 2011)

Martyboy said:


> @ angelsolofish. Cheers, but I will be mostly using the bike for road use and if I ever en up off road it won't ne anything extreme, in fact I can guarantee it will be very tame!



No worries. There is no evidence to say that the stem riser would be dangerous, it is simply a gut feeling.


----------



## Martyboy (4 Sep 2011)

Here is a picture of my stem and handle bars, if anyone can suggest how I can raise my bars an inch or two I would ne very grateful. Remember my steerer tube is only an inch diameter and my bars, after a quick measure, seem to be 7/8inch diameter!
I see you can buy adjustable stems or steeper rising stems, but will the clamps fit my steerer tube and bars?
Thanks again for everyone's input so far!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Sep 2011)

Martyboy said:


> Here is a picture of my stem and handle bars, if anyone can suggest how I can raise my bars an inch or two I would ne very grateful. Remember my steerer tube is only an inch diameter and my bars, after a quick measure, seem to be 7/8inch diameter!
> I see you can buy adjustable stems or steeper rising stems, but will the clamps fit my steerer tube and bars?
> Thanks again for everyone's input so far!



No picture


----------



## Martyboy (4 Sep 2011)

Whoops!


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2011)

You need this chart to assess the rise and length of stem you need to give the handlebar position you want.






and you need one of these shims. If you can't get one, I have one I can send you. You also need the stem to accept 25.4mm handlebar diameter. Double check that with a caliper if you can but that's what it looks like, however as it's a 1" steerer, take nothing for granted.

Then just choose a new stem a 11/8th one.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Sep 2011)

Martyboy said:


> Whoops!



I would be looking at a stem with a steeper angle rather than heightening the stem TBH. As it seems you will need a shim anyway why not take a look at one of these.


----------



## Martyboy (5 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> You need this chart to assess the rise and length of stem you need to give the handlebar position you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers for that. I think this is the way I'll go, and I would be grateful for that shim as the link is showing out of stock. 
Thanks again


----------



## Martyboy (5 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I would be looking at a stem with a steeper angle rather than heightening the stem TBH. As it seems you will need a shim anyway why not take a look at one of these.



Excellent! Looks good to me!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Sep 2011)

Martyboy said:


> Excellent! Looks good to me!


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2011)

Martyboy said:


> Excellent! Looks good to me!




A word of caution on those adjustable stems. They are heavy and probably even more suss for any off road use.

Pm me your address and I'll dig the shim out and post it on.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> A word of caution on those adjustable stems. They are heavy and probably even more suss for any off road use.
> 
> Pm me your address and I'll dig the shim out and post it on.



I agree. They do state they are not suitable for any serious off-roading.


----------



## Martyboy (5 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> A word of caution on those adjustable stems. They are heavy and probably even more suss for any off road use.
> 
> Pm me your address and I'll dig the shim out and post it on.



No worries there, I won't be doing any serious off roading!
Address PM'd, thanks


----------



## stuarcl (2 Oct 2011)

Here's one
http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1049


----------

